# Different prep? also info on milk of Magnesia



## Janei (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,I have been sent a PREP called OMNIPAQUE by the radiographer in the UK.It is 3 x 50ml drink and apparently gives you diarrhoea but is gentle and does not scour you out.He said that it 'tags' faeces in the bowl so you don't have to be clear ??!!!It is a product made in the US and I can't find much info on the UK web sitesPlease has anyone any experience of this and can let me know asap.Also, I keep reading about a soft Prep that people do that is Milk of magnesia and Dulcolax Can someone please tell me exactly how this is done so I can discuss this with my doctorThanks so muchJane xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure a combo of MoM and the stimulatory laxative is any different from any of the other preps that combine any of the other osmotics with Dulcolax. I dunno why that is considered "soft". I think why they add the Dulcolax is so you may not need to drink as much of an osmotic, but stimulatory laxatives tend to make people cramp and stuff no matter which thing you combine them with.http://md.gehealthcare.com/omnipaque/ Omnipaque is a contrast material so they are going to want that to be inside you when they do the CT scan (from what I understand) not something to clean you out before a colonoscopy. So it isn't designed to run you clear out, but fill you up so they can see things better. At least that is how I am reading it.


----------



## Janei (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen,You seem to know a lot about Preps etc.....The other alternative I have is Sodium Picolax - do you know anything about this and how well tolerated it is??ThanksJane x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mostly I know what I've read around here.The biggest issue seems to be how well people swallow various things, and that often has to do with how a particular thing tastes to you. Some of the preps are better tolerated by some because they are a smaller total amount of stuff to drink, but I'm not sure there is much difference once they get to the bowels.Usually for most of them making things cold and drinking them with a straw seems to help in the getting it down.


----------

